# VapeCon - The question of cash and credit cards.



## VapeCon (28/5/15)

At VapeCon 2015, some vendors will have credit card facilities and some won't, there is an ATM at the Total garage in the complex and many others around the area. 

Tickets bought at the door are by CASH ONLY. 

Thus we would suggest a good middle ground. 2 more sleeps!

Happy vaping!


----------



## Snape of Vape (28/5/15)

Any idea of what specials which vendors will be running? 
Perhaps this could help with budget planning for the guys that will be carrying cash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeCon (28/5/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Any idea of what specials which vendors will be running?
> Perhaps this could help with budget planning for the guys that will be carrying cash



Vendor specials at VapeCon are completely at the specific vendors discretion, thus we would suggest asking your favorite retailers personally


----------



## johan (28/5/15)

Good question @Snape of Vape, I need some info as well to validate my R150 door ticket (vs R99 shipping).

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/15)

Vendors please post your specials on the day in this thread:

Vape King specials - between 10% and 20% off everything we will have there on the day.

We will also have credit card facilities

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (28/5/15)

A list of the vendors that dont/do have Credit card facilities will also be appreciated please. I kinda have in mind what I want to buy from different vendors, so this will give me an idea of how much cash to carry.


----------



## KieranD (28/5/15)

Unfortunately my Card Machine will not be delivered before the weekend  So I will be cash and EFT only

From next week though, Vape Cartel will have a dedicated Credit card Machine available at all times

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (29/5/15)

Looks like none of the vendors other that vape king are running any specials

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (29/5/15)

Raslin said:


> Looks like none of the vendors other that vape king are running any specials



They are...but most of them I suspect are very busy with prep right now and won't have time to spend on the forum publishing all their specials/etc. You'll just have to attend to find out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (29/5/15)

getting ready for vapecon...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (29/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> getting ready for vapecon...



Will someone be selling these at VapeCon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

